# Reloading Advice



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I am considering reloading in the near future and am requesting suggestions for equipment and reference guides.

Note: I have a .257 Weatherby rifle...I will be hunting Prong Horn and Mule deer in Montana; Additionally, White Tail deer in Michigan.

Thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Buy your equipment in kit form, it will save you a lot of money. Check out Natchez Shooters Supply, or Midsouth Shooters Supply. Don't buy cheap or you will want to upgrade in a few months. One of the best kits is the RCBS with the Rockchucker press. If you need more specifics post again. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## airmale (Aug 13, 2005)

I have tried different reloading equipment and RCBS is at the top of my list. I also agree that kit form is the best deal. As far as reference material goes, there are to many to name. If you decide on a certain powder or bullet you can start with their manual.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

First I have a question. How much do you shoot, and is the 257wby all that you are going to reload for? If you are going to be reloading 100 or less rounds a year, I would start out slow and get a feel for reloading before you invest heavely in it. Personally if I was picking out a "starter" reloading set-up it would be this. Lee's new big cast press about $60.00
With the powders you will be useing in the 257 the lees powder measure and the Hornady powder trickler. Then I would get the rcbs 505 scale, and then rcbs or reddington dies. First reloading book would be one made my bullet makers, because you will get information on several powders, and the next would be Hodgon (sp) powder reloading manual. They own several of the "powders" makers and have lots of informatin.

Press $60.00
powder meassure about $25.00
powder trickler $10.00
scale on e-bay $25.00
Dies $25.00

Total $165.00

And with this press you can reload small pistol brass on up to and includeing 50mbg for less than several of the boxed sets.

As you progress with reloading, there of course things you will want to add, but get some brass case lube and you are up and runnig. E-bay can have some great deals IF you know what you are looking for. And the best for last. If you know someone who reloads, ask them if they can give you a lesson or two before you start. If you don't need lots of ammo loaded for aseasons shooting, you may only need to purchase a set of dies, powder, primers, and bullets and use a friends. I only charge for beer and only after the loading is done. :lol: :lol:


----------

